

Show HN: Soft-Launching my book on copy writing - ErrantX
https://leanpub.com/writecopy

======
mindcrime
Do you have a sample chapter or anything available? I'm intrigued, but it
would be nice to see a preview or something.

~~~
ErrantX
There's a preview here:
[https://leanpub.com/writecopy/read](https://leanpub.com/writecopy/read)

But it might not be the best excerpt. If you email me (tom@errant.me.uk) I'll
happily send you a gratis copy of its current form.

~~~
mindcrime
Cool, I just bought a copy off LeanPub. I'm looking forward to giving it a
read. I'm always interested in learning more about writing better copy,
communicating our message, marketing, etc.

Best of luck with the book. I hope it makes you a million dollars!

